
5 Ways to a Healthy Mental Well-Being in Remote Teams - jpincheira
https://standups.io/blog/healthy-mental-well-being-in-remote-teams/
======
jpincheira
Work & mental health are tied together, even more, now with remote work
becoming more mainstream.

It is well-known that working from home and being lonely in general can
trigger mental health issues.

I wrote these actionable ways to help your remote team to stay mentally
healthy while working distributed.

